# straight catheterization



## samorn (May 29, 2009)

HI
Straight catheterization: If a physician performs this procedure to get residual urine but was not able to get any residual urine can you still bill 51702 or would you need to append a 52 modifier because the urine was not obtainable?

TIA


----------



## rmiller2012 (Jun 4, 2009)

Whether the doc got the urine or not is not the issue.   If he performed the catheterization, he should bill for it.


----------

